# How Does Your Truck Handle Your Trailer?



## maple lake duck slayer

I am needing to upgrade my vehicle soon as my 2000 F150 has 172,000 rounds on it. I am looking at buying a 7x14 x 6 1/2 foot tall enclosed trailer....tandem with a steel frame, my Dad's construction trailer. I have hauled it empty and it still seems to be a pretty good tug.

I would love to upgrade to a diesel, but I am just starting my career and think it would be wise to just buy another gas F150. I absolutely hate pulling trailers with gas trucks though...they are completely gutless.

I am not looking for a debate on Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge. I am strictly looking for how your gas truck hauls a trailer that large.

I know around town doing 60 mph gas trucks should be able to handle it...but I do make trips to ND and Western Minnesota, which is driving on the highway at 70 mph plus.

Like I said, I would LOVE a diesel...we will see how much money I make by the end of winter and how my truck is still running. If it is still running reasonably good, maybe I can keep driving it a while longer to save up for a diesel.


----------



## mallard_molester

i have a 7x16 and it tows just fine around town with my 1/2 ton. Anything over about 60 and its working and shifting gears constantly. No way the 5.4 will hack it at 70mph without driving in a lower gear.


----------



## USSapper

Im going to buy a new 150 when I get home and pull my 7 x 14 with it. I had a dodge and it just couldnt hack it with the trailer full on the interstate going 75 mph+. My dad bought an 07 150 this year and pulls bobcats and other trailers with easy-I love how quiet they are and the power they have


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

hahah i had to get a bigger truck too 1500 HD 4 door!


----------



## Decoyer

For those of you that have gotten a 3/4 ton with a larger gas engine (6.0L Chevy for example) what has been your experience with the mileage? Notice any difference over a half?


----------



## mallard

Most 1/2 ton v 8 gas engine pickups are rated for 7000-8000 lb trailers. A 3/4 ton will tow more weight based on different gearing in the differential. They will also suck more gas as they are reving up higher at highway speeds and are heavier.Either way it is going too cost you plenty of gas money too pull a trailer(allways pull trailers with the tow haul button on or overdrive off).


----------



## jgat

You may not be a foreign truck fan, but I have a Titan, and it tows awesome. Just got back from a round trip to SK with a LOADED 6x14 trailer, and 4 guys in the truck and had no problem doing 75. No shifting problems at all, just put it into tow mode and go. I was getting about 12 mpg on the way there, the way home we drove into about a 30 mph headwind the entire way across MB which cut our mileage down, but the truck still pulled awesome.


----------



## TANATA

If you're going gasser look into Dodge or Chevy. Dodge's Hemi has 345 hp and more torque than the Chevy's. If you get into a Chevy, look at the HD's with the 6.0's. They have more power than the 5.3's and built a little stronger. 1500 HD's aren't too expensive either.


----------



## goosehunternd

Buy a featherlite trailer, I wouldnt trade mine for anything,I had a 16' tandem roadmaster, talk about a HEAVY b!tch to lug around even empty!


----------



## MossyMO

I am still testing. I have an F150 (with a 5.4L) pulling a 6' X 12' heavy duty, dual axle enclosed trailer. On and off for about 8 months I have been towing it; and I have been keeping the tranny in Drive. Too this point I am getting 9 - 11 mpg towing.

This weekend I intended on pulling it in O-Drive and to see if there is a difference. In the past I have not entered O-Drive for fear of having a tranny/torque converter problem, but the truck seems to handle the trailer very strongly without O-drive.

Not at the risk of my expense, if any of you feel I may risk tranny problems, please speak up. I am out of warranty (by a far shot) and do not need the maintainance repair bills (who does?).

My pickup is a '99 with 124,000 pampered miles.

I will be towing this trailer quite often and want ot figure out what works out best for the truck and my pocket book in the end.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Not real familiar with the 5.4 can you reprogram it? Get a "chip" and change the shift points? I know some guys that have done this with Chevy's and it made a huge difference. Not like a chip for a D-truck but still noticable. Worth a shot MossyMO


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Yeah, you can reprogram them. Like you said, not like a diesel, but I believe up to 20 hp and 28 ft/lbs torque. That is for MossyMo's F150. I never thought about how much of a difference that could make before.


----------



## MossyMO

hunt4P&Y
I have thought about it, but I tow the trailer about every 3 months highway speeds; about 65 mph and drive the pickup around town a majority of the time. The pickup is very well maintained and I feel should get better mpg, but it just doesn't seem to happen.

It does have a K&N air filter but quite abit larger tires than it was originally equipped with; Ahh there is my answer..... But it looks good !!!


----------



## Horsager

When I upsized tires on my '01 5.4 Ford I was no longer able to tow my boat in O.D..


----------



## TANATA

Even if it seems to be towing fine in OD your torque converter might not be fully locked and generate a lot more heat and wear. Just something to think about if you don't have a tranny temp sensor. Or you can install a sensor and gauage for around $70.


----------



## MossyMO

TANATA
Tell me more.... I am not educated on a tongue converter; unless you are refering to the drop in the hich? I am not beig smart about my question, it is jiust an an honest question?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Even if you are only pulling one day a year the programer might be a good option. You can set it for the speed you drive the most. 75? And you will be running lower RPM's at that speed. I think thats how the gas ones work anyways! I think they are cheap for a gas. And you can reuse them on your buddies truck. SHHH don't tell them I'm sure they woulden't like that. It is just a computer reprograming, so it's not like you have a chip in there.

Try it out!


----------



## Horsager

hunt4P&Y said:


> You can set it for the speed you drive the most. 75? And you will be running lower RPM's at that speed. I think thats how the gas ones work anyways!


The only way to adjust RPMs on a gas or Diesel truck is with different gearing in the trasmission, rear end, or different size tires, that's it. No amount of tuning in any computer can make you run a different RPM. RPMs are determined mechanically by gears. You can hold lower gears longer or shift to higher gears faster but the speed you get from a given RPM in a given gear is mechanically fixed.

You can alter shift points, adjust fuel/air mixture, and alter timing.

If your truck runs 2200rpms @ 80MPH, it will always run that unless you chage tire size or gears in the differentials/trasmission.


----------



## TANATA

MossyMO said:


> TANATA
> Tell me more.... I am not educated on a tongue converter; unless you are refering to the drop in the hich? I am not beig smart about my question, it is jiust an an honest question?


I'm not completely sure cause these autos are so damn confusing. But when you are accelerating and your rpm's increase without changing gears, it's because the torque converter isn't 'locked' in and allows the engine rpm's to increase without having to increase the speed of the truck so you can get to the bigger horsepower rpm range quicker.

I've been told by a couple mechanics that even if you're not downshifting in OD it can create more heat because the torque converter isn't locked. Thing to do would be to see how many rpm's you're pulling at the speed you want to go with your trailer on BEFORE you pull the trailer. Then make sure you're at the same rpm level when the trailers on in OD.

I also read a paper by an auto trans tech teacher that said the Rams should be driven with OD off in town cause they'll shift in at lower speeds like 47 and would have the torque converter not completely locked and make more heat. So the same thing can happen without a trailer when it's lugging.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

> Even if you are only pulling one day a year the programer might be a good option. You can set it for the speed you drive the most. 75? And you will be running lower RPM's at that speed. I think thats how the gas ones work anyways! I think they are cheap for a gas. And you can reuse them on your buddies truck. SHHH don't tell them I'm sure they woulden't like that. It is just a computer reprograming, so it's not like you have a chip in there.
> 
> Try it out!


They run $300-$400. The chip cannot be passed to buddies either. Once you reprogram the computer on your truck, it stores your trucks original program on the programmer. The programmer can then not be used again until your trucks original program is reloaded into the truck, and the performance program is reloaded on the programmer.


----------



## mallard

Better yet, install a transmission cooler.
With all of these gagets it is still recomended to never pull a trailer in overdrive.Accept the fact that you are going to get crappy milage while towing.


----------



## GooseBuster3

My trailer pulls like a pile of $hit. The new tandem will pull 10 times better!!


----------



## Jungda99

MossyMO said:


> I am still testing. I have an F150 (with a 5.4L) pulling a 6' X 12' heavy duty, dual axle enclosed trailer. On and off for about 8 months I have been towing it; and I have been keeping the tranny in Drive. Too this point I am getting 9 - 11 mpg towing.
> 
> This weekend I intended on pulling it in O-Drive and to see if there is a difference. In the past I have not entered O-Drive for fear of having a tranny/torque converter problem, but the truck seems to handle the trailer very strongly without O-drive.
> 
> Not at the risk of my expense, if any of you feel I may risk tranny problems, please speak up. I am out of warranty (by a far shot) and do not need the maintainance repair bills (who does?).
> 
> My pickup is a '99 with 124,000 pampered miles.
> 
> I will be towing this trailer quite often and want ot figure out what works out best for the truck and my pocket book in the end.


DO NOT EVER PULL YOUR TRAILER IN OVERDRIVE!!! YOU WILL RUIN YOUR TRASMISSION IN A REAL HURRY! My dad has been a mechanic for almost 50 years and he has seen too many people wreck trannies trying to gain 1-2 MPG.

My uncle tried to pull his boat (much heavier than an enclosed trailer with decoys) to the river that was 45 miles away and forgot to put it in Tow/haul and needless to say he didn't make it the whole way. Granted this was in SE mn where it is pretty hilly but still that is how quick they can go.

My $.02


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

MAple Lake.?

Are you sure? I know three guys that all did there trucks with one programer. The only way you need to keep it is if you want to switch it back, and you can do that by hooking it back up to a regular computer at the dealership.

Maybe you are right this is just what I have found.

Also, about the RPM's I ment that the truck will shift into different gears at different times. You can program it so it won't shift into OD, and will stay in D, until a certain RPM is met.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

hunt4P&Y-

They do make some programmers that work on multiple trucks of all makes. These are pretty expensive units. With the ones my friends have, they were only able to program their own truck. Just what I have seen.

I'm sure there is a way to crack them so you can program an unlimited # of vehicles.


----------



## TANATA

A programmer and a program unit seem to be two different things when you look for them online. Either way is spendy and I wouldn't bother with it on a gasser unless I had too much $$$


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese

MossyMO said:


> I am still testing. I have an F150 (with a 5.4L) pulling a 6' X 12' heavy duty, dual axle enclosed trailer. On and off for about 8 months I have been towing it; and I have been keeping the tranny in Drive. Too this point I am getting 9 - 11 mpg towing.
> 
> I agree. I have a '05 4-door F150 Lariat and it pulls my 6x14 great even at 80+mph jammed full of decoys and blinds. Still pulls and shifts great even after putting on 50,000+ miles. I get 8-12mpg towing depending on spead and wind. The V-front trailer helps w/ gas milage.


----------



## TANATA

Duckhuntrgeese said:


> MossyMO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still testing. I have an F150 (with a 5.4L) pulling a 6' X 12' heavy duty, dual axle enclosed trailer. On and off for about 8 months I have been towing it; and I have been keeping the tranny in Drive. Too this point I am getting 9 - 11 mpg towing.
> 
> I agree. I have a '05 4-door F150 Lariat and it pulls my 6x14 great even at 80+mph jammed full of decoys and blinds. Still pulls and shifts great even after putting on 50,000+ miles. I get 8-12mpg towing depending on spead and wind. The V-front trailer helps w/ gas milage.
Click to expand...

I get 12 mph going 80+ without a trailer?! Need a new truck.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese

TANATA said:


> Duckhuntrgeese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MossyMO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still testing. I have an F150 (with a 5.4L) pulling a 6' X 12' heavy duty, dual axle enclosed trailer. On and off for about 8 months I have been towing it; and I have been keeping the tranny in Drive. Too this point I am getting 9 - 11 mpg towing.
> 
> I agree. I have a '05 4-door F150 Lariat and it pulls my 6x14 great even at 80+mph jammed full of decoys and blinds. Still pulls and shifts great even after putting on 50,000+ miles. I get 8-12mpg towing depending on spead and wind. The V-front trailer helps w/ gas milage.
> 
> 
> 
> I get 12 mph going 80+ without a trailer?! Need a new truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You might need a tune up. I get 16.4 w/out a trailer going 65mph. 15.1 at 80mph.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nahh he needs a cummins!


----------



## TANATA

I also drive a Dodge Ram......


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Man that truck in your Avatar looks really nice! I heard a cool dude drives it!


----------



## goosebusters

I can't see the truck, someone's dorky head is in the way.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

:lol:


----------



## ruger1

I run a 2001 Chevy 1500HD with the 6.0L engine. I used to have a chev with the 4.8L. I've really learned something there. Anything under the 5.4L is junk. The gov't really screwed up when they put all these emission standards on. Car makers just made gutless engines to meet those standards.

My dad runs a 2008 Toyota Tundra with the 5.7L. That truck just plain rocks. It will tow anything my truck will and beats the piss out of mine mileage wise.

I get 13 MPH all the time. Loaded, no load, city, highway. Doesn't matter. I'm happy with that, my other truck would get down to 6 MPH with a full trailer and a headwind.

Dad's truck averages 17 MPH. That's running with no load at 75-80 MPH. When he's loaded, he drops down to 13-14 but he can still run around 70 MPH.

With the price of diesel, my next truck will be a Toyota Tundra. For common man's hauling, that Toyoat beats the pants off American made junk.


----------



## TANATA

Toyota is a thrown together truck with a nice engine. More to a nice truck than gas mileage and hp. For one I would tint the windows so nobody could see me when I was driving the ugliest truck ever made.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

:rollin: :rollin: Thats what I'm talking about. Just not a foreign truck guy. By the way, your buddies are ripping on you in the Supporting Members forum. Better hope Hustad gets your membership in quick. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nahh we haven't even started the ripping yet!

My uncle sold a 2500 HD chev. with a 6.0 and got a Tundra. I got in it and it felt like I was riding around in a tin can. He had a new Chev. within a month. Talk about taking a beating on tradein also!

Glad it is his money and not mine.


----------



## TANATA

maple lake duck slayer said:


> :rollin: :rollin: Thats what I'm talking about. Just not a foreign truck guy. By the way, your buddies are ripping on you in the Supporting Members forum. Better hope Hustad gets your membership in quick. :lol:


I could care less what the insecure little boys have to say to feel better. :eyeroll:


----------



## ruger1

Hunt4P&Y,

Why did your uncle go back to Chevy? My new truck will either be a 2500HD or a Tundra. I'd like to know what he didn't like. How much weight was he hauling?

I don't haul much above 8000# on a trailer.

Also I've talked with Chevy owners who have the 7.4L and the 8.0L who say they get the same MPG as I do. 13 MPG all around. If that's the case, why not have the BIG block!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Ruger.

He bought the Tundra when the hype about them came out. All the power etc. He has a 30 foot camper, but he only pulls it about 10 miles twice a year. So that didn't have much to do with it. He eventually found out what I told him in the first five minutes I was in the truck. It seems like you are in a tin can. Look in the engine compartment of it. He said it road nice, but loud, and not very steady on the road. He also has a boat, but let's face it you can't feel a boat behind a truck. He said it did alright with that, but really sucked the gas with it. I don't know what it was, but he said his 6.0 did just as good pulling.

I agree with you on the 8.0 the only thing is it won't get as good of mileage empty. May be a mile or two worse. If I was to get a gas it would be a 8.0, but that's because my truck is never unhooked from a trailer. Google oil change and engine work on the 8.0 that's the main reason not to get one. Everything cost's more with it. Kind of in-between a Diesel and a small block gas. 
If I were you and you are pulling a 8,000 lb trailer I would go for a Cummins. That's a big trailer. A gas is going to pull that like crap. IMO I pull a trailer with a skid steer around all the time, with a diesel it is underpowered. On the interstate you are going to be happy you have it. The Cummins will get about 20 unloaded, and 15 or so pulling on the interstate. The best pulling truck IMO is a manual Cummins with a Banks 6-gun and exhaust. Buddy of mine pulls 3 skids around with his all summer long. At times even puts a road packer and small dozer on a pintail trailer and pulls it. Try that with a TUNDRA!
What are you pulling around that's 8k? DOT number needed there!
Mike


----------



## ruger1

The trailer doesn't weigh 8K. The whole works weighs 8k. An ASV RC 50 and an RC 70. they weigh around 5k and 6K respectively. My fishhouse and boat each weigh around 3.5K.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

How do you like the ASV's I was thinking about picking one up.

Well I ment the trailer, with everything on it. The gross load. Dude pulling that stuff I would go for a Diesel. You must do landscaping?


----------



## ruger1

My buddy is a manager at ASV. I love the ASV. We bought a couple for logging, construction, and landscaping. I can tell you this. My rancher friends will not buy ASVs out in Montana. The hard rocky and sloped ground tears the suspensions and tracks up.

They are better suited for here in MN. I really do love them. We skid wood, plow, move dirt.

I use the forks for all kinds of things. They'll pick up anything.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Sweet, I have a landscaping company here in Fargo, so I know how important it is to have a tracked unit!

Does he get many used ones in? I might be interested in getting in touch with him.


----------



## ruger1

I'll have him shoot you an e-mail and you and he can discuss all that. Shoot me a PM with your e-mail address.


----------

